# Doing business in Egypt



## Clairey1

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone has any advice/information regarding starting a business in Egypt?

Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the forum

Firstly what sort of business.?
Are you married to an Egyptian/going to get married?
Do you have a lot of patience?
Where in Egypt?

Maiden


----------



## Clairey1

Hi Maiden,

Thanks for the welcome and the reply!

Well I'm looking to set up an English school and I'd like it to be in Sharm as from my research there doesn't seem to be anything there other than a small set-up run by a non-native group.

I'm not married, nor planning to get married to an Egyptian so would be going it alone. 

I've got LOADS of patience thankfully. Lived in the Middle East for 4 years so understand Arabic culture quite well. Have been back in the UK for a bit, hating being here and have decided that it's time for a change - Egypt is calling 

Thanks...

C


----------



## Clairey1

Thought I'd bump this back up the page because I don't want it getting lost without a reply!! Need advice!!!


----------



## Sonrisa

Hi, Good luck with your proyect and sorry I can't help. 

Just pointing you to some good read and perhaps some inspiration

Irish School Cairo 
The director managed to fund and expand nursery and primary schools in cairo. And they are succesful.
all the best


----------



## samertalat

The best thing is to get there first ,Get the feel of the city , The good thing is that you will be dealing with foreigners where you know what I mean , I asked the same question but did not get any feed back.
I am planing maybe in opening a Lebanese restaurant , since Europeans loves Lebanese food , It is a hard work but i will get a chef from Lebanon if I have to ,
I though in the Beginning that I will be buying Villas fixing them to LUXURY and sleep on them for some time than sell them since this is the only way to make big money where I was used to profits in the Hundreds of thousands in the USA at the good times. Not dealing with penny's But times has changed and I need to start something jus to kill my times since I am bored staying home for so many years living off my interest and my pension .
So look around town , ask too many questions , study it before you do any big or small move.
I have been in business since I was 16 years old , And it is in my blood was born with it , But these days things are risky with the world recession .
Good Luck to you and if you start anything post it here so others will benefit .
God Bless you and Good Luck to you again.
Samer


----------



## Clairey1

Thanks to Dizzie and Samertalat - interesting info. I've been to Sharm many times so I'm pretty comfortable with the location, it's just finding out how to go about doing it!

I was wondering if anyone has any information regarding the process of setting up a business in Sharm?


----------



## Julie67

Clairey1 said:


> Thanks to Dizzie and Samertalat - interesting info. I've been to Sharm many times so I'm pretty comfortable with the location, it's just finding out how to go about doing it!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any information regarding the process of setting up a business in Sharm?


Hi
Just read your thread that you are interested in setting up an english school here in sharm.
Are your a teacher. What age group are your thinking about.
My son is taking his GCSEs next year. He is studying online at the moment but is struggling a bit with his Maths. I am looking for someone that might be able to help him privately. 
Dont know if this interests you.


----------



## Clairey1

Julie67 said:


> Hi
> Just read your thread that you are interested in setting up an english school here in sharm.
> Are your a teacher. What age group are your thinking about.
> My son is taking his GCSEs next year. He is studying online at the moment but is struggling a bit with his Maths. I am looking for someone that might be able to help him privately.
> Dont know if this interests you.


Hi Julie,

I am a qualified Senior English Language teacher and I'm thinking of 16+ students but may consider younger groups. It would definitely interest me but I obviously need to consider where this fits into my plan of things. It may definitely be a starting point! Can I get back to you? 

I really need information on setting up though! Anyone?? Julie, do you live in Sharm?


----------



## Clairey1

Ooh I've almost lost my post to the bottom of the page so I'm just bumping it up again to see if anyone has any advice regarding the process of starting a business in Sharm....

Thanks! x


----------



## MaidenScotland

Clairey1 said:


> Ooh I've almost lost my post to the bottom of the page so I'm just bumping it up again to see if anyone has any advice regarding the process of starting a business in Sharm....
> 
> Thanks! x




Sorry Clair I think the only advice you would get is dont do it lol x


----------



## Clairey1

Lol...that's terrible!! I'm going to do it, but would rather do it eyes wide open rather than blind!


----------



## Faisca

There are a number of schools in Sharm, although the age group that is overlooked is the 11-16 age group. the schools there are mainly set up by Egyptians, but there are a couple of excellent schools of foreign, ie British origin.
I live in Alex's, and helped set up two schools as well as taught in them, I did research the Sharm area heavily a couple of years ago.
If your school is international, it has to be affliated in the country of origin, ie the UK, all the teachers have to be certified, not TEFL, certified as teachers, ideally with a min of 5 years experience in their native land. Otherwise the school will be considered a National school, and as such under the jurisdiction of the egyptian ministry of education and having to adhere to the guidelines which is a lot of red tape and would necessitate you involving an Egyptian partner ideally.
Unless the school is affiliated with the UK, such as BSA, then for foreign kids ie non Egyptian nationals to attend would also involve a lot of red tape.
You then have to consider the start up costs, you would need a villa, with an outdoor space, and they do not come cheap, then Marketing etc...
Plus it did not specify if you had any practical working experience in Egypt.
If the school was international and you were employing foreign certified teachers you need to pay them around 20,000 per month, plus flights, accomodation and free places for their kids. If the foreigners are already residing in Egypt then around 8,000- 10,000 Le would be their fee, and this is just for 8.30am- 2pm. a good Egyptian teacher would be getting with experience, around 4,000 in Sharm maybe more.
It's a good idea in theory, but it needs a lot of work and backing. I did a business plan based on a nursery in Sharm, and the outgoings for the first year alone was around £50,000, that is for the villa, the teachers, the furniture, the equipment, as well as basic Marketing, the returns were potentially very high, but not guaranteed. What i also discovered is there is more of a need for a Russian/British school...
I hope this has been of some use.


----------



## expatagogo

The Ministry of Education has temporarily suspended licensing new private (foreign) schools and, of course, all schools require licensing. As an alternative, you might want to consider giving private lessons as the income can be quite lucrative.


----------



## M.Ibrahim

good luck


----------



## M.Ibrahim

Good luck, I hope to not found a problem in the procedures i mean paper work.


----------



## Horus

Clairey1 said:


> Ooh I've almost lost my post to the bottom of the page so I'm just bumping it up again to see if anyone has any advice regarding the process of starting a business in Sharm....
> 
> Thanks! x


None - but I had an idea for a dating agency for Egyptian men called "Second Mum"

They could give a profile of what type of mother they have so they can find a suitable matched wife.

I was thinking of calling it "Habibti - True love is when you only smile at me in the street" 

It could be also linked to a divorce agency called "HELP I am an EX PAT get me out of here"


----------



## Nusha

Clairey1 said:


> Lol...that's terrible!! I'm going to do it, but would rather do it eyes wide open rather than blind!


Hi Clairey, I admire your determination and am curious, what did you end up doing? I too want to move to the Red Sea region and eventually would love to open up a school. I think the best option for me is to find a teaching job in one of the international schools either in Sharm or Hurghada. I appreciate any information you could give me.

Thanks
Nusha


----------



## MaidenScotland

Nusha said:


> Hi Clairey, I admire your determination and am curious, what did you end up doing? I too want to move to the Red Sea region and eventually would love to open up a school. I think the best option for me is to find a teaching job in one of the international schools either in Sharm or Hurghada. I appreciate any information you could give me.
> 
> Thanks
> Nusha




this is an old thread so I doubt you will get a reply.. do bear in mind that schools need pupils and expats are not in the numbers they once were.


----------



## Nusha

Thanks Maiden, I think I need start a new thread  I just spent the whole night reading past posts, trying to get as much information as I can.


----------



## Clairey1

Hi Nusha,

I'm still plugging away at it. With everything that has been going on in Egypt (although not really in the resort areas) things have taken a bit more time than I originally anticipated. I'm still in talks with a number of the hotels and looking at getting some help from the Egyptian tourist board and Ministry of Education. 

I know there are a couple of schools in Sharm - I'm not familiar with Hurghada so can't help with that, but the pay isn't going to be great. 

What age range/subject do you teach?

Clairey


----------



## Nusha

Clairey1 said:


> Hi Nusha,
> 
> I'm still plugging away at it. With everything that has been going on in Egypt (although not really in the resort areas) things have taken a bit more time than I originally anticipated. I'm still in talks with a number of the hotels and looking at getting some help from the Egyptian tourist board and Ministry of Education.
> 
> I know there are a couple of schools in Sharm - I'm not familiar with Hurghada so can't help with that, but the pay isn't going to be great.
> 
> What age range/subject do you teach?
> 
> Clairey


Wow that's great  I'm currently teaching middle school English in Istanbul, but am also qualified to teach geography and computing at high school.


----------



## lucyhenlife

*hi clairey*



Clairey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any advice/information regarding starting a business in Egypt?
> 
> Any information would be much appreciated.


 hi there
saw your posting. not much feedback...wondered how you got on? Did you do your school? i am thinking of starting a business in Dahab..not a school though...at the early stages of my research. would love to hear from you.

Lucy


----------

